# Britain by Bike on Channel 5



## petek (20 Sep 2017)

Britain by Bike begins on Friday 29th September on Channel 5 at 8pm
http://www.channel5.com/show/britain-by-bike-with-larry-george-lamb/


----------



## further (20 Sep 2017)

Thanks for letting us know,now in Google calendar.


----------



## the_mikey (20 Sep 2017)

Slightly off topic, I miss listening to George Lamb when he was on BBC 6 Music some years ago...


----------



## petek (21 Sep 2017)

I seem to remember Claire Balding had a 'Britain by Bike' series on TV a few years ago.
Larry Lamb is doing this new one.


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Sep 2017)

Larry an George enjoy a racous evening of ferret racing. Sounds enthralling


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> I seem to remember Claire Balding had a 'Britain by Bike' series on TV a few years ago.


Her bike spent most of the time in the back of a van, only coming out for her ' piece to camera '.


----------



## meadows (21 Sep 2017)

That will be good as like George Lamb now in the calender


----------



## robing (22 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> I seem to remember Claire Balding had a 'Britain by Bike' series on TV a few years ago.
> Larry Lamb is doing this new one.


That was pretty dull as I recall. TV cycling shows generally aren't that great!


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> Larry Lamb is doing this new one.


On an electric bike apparently.
Maybe they should retitle the programme?


----------



## Crankarm (23 Sep 2017)

Youtube is the place for cycling videos most of which are made by cyclists and some which are really rather good. I wouldn't waste my time watching anything from some has been who looks more like a doughnut than a runner bean.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Sep 2017)

Crankarm said:


> Youtube is the place for cycling videos most of which are made by cyclists and some which are really rather good. *I wouldn't waste my time watching anything from some has been who looks more like a doughnut than a runner bean*.


Why?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4968392, member: 259"]Damn, I missed epidsode 1 and it had ferrets in it as well! I'll see if I can get it on catch-up.[/QUOTE]
Are you from the future Mort?


----------



## midlife (23 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4968392, member: 259"]Damn, I missed epidsode 1 and it had ferrets in it as well! I'll see if I can get it on catch-up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## petek (23 Sep 2017)

Crankarm said:


> Youtube is the place for cycling videos most of which are made by cyclists and some which are really rather good. I wouldn't waste my time watching anything from some has been who looks more like a doughnut than a runner bean.


Horses for courses innit? Youtube is great for cycling vids but there's obviously an audience for progs about less than Olympic standard bods bimbling about on bikes. Otherwise such progs wouldn't be commissioned. I quite like undemanding telly of a Friday evening and this new show might be just the ticket. Another advantage of 'non-sporty' cycling progs might be to interest older people in getting back on a bike.


----------



## Iainj837 (23 Sep 2017)

I'll have to watch it on catch up as I'm working


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (30 Sep 2017)

It was a _bit_ interesting as a time-filler-waster, but not much to do with bikes; they could have hiked or roller skated for all the cycling it showed. Never mind, I'll probably tune in again next week.


----------



## petek (30 Sep 2017)

No info at all about their bikes beyond that Larry's is electric.
That was a tad disappointing.
Enjoyed the scenery though, lovely part of the world and very easy-viewing after a busy week.


----------



## presta (30 Sep 2017)

I started watching, but lost interest when it got to the ferrets and pork pies. Not enough cycling.


----------



## Biff600 (30 Sep 2017)

I barely watch much more than about 20 minutes of television each week because there is (IMO) nothing but tripe on, and Britain By Bike fell into that category too. I managed to endure it until the 1st load of adverts.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2017)

Won't be watching that again


----------



## Ticktockmy (30 Sep 2017)

Might well be of interest to the non cycling members of our society, and those just setting out into cycling, frankly I last interest in just a few minutes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Oct 2017)

*Mod note:
*
Moved from 'Touring & Adventure Cycling' as the show is not specifically about touring etc and the thread may well have a broader based appeal here in 'General Cycling Discussions'.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2017)

As a cure for insomnia goes it was pretty good....though The cycling in Yorkshire did look good.


----------



## grellboy (1 Oct 2017)

Anyone else notice that the younger Lamb - who described himself as "reasonably fit" or some such - climbed Buttertubs with relative ease? I've never climbed it but I would have thought he might have found a hill considered to be 1 of Britain's 100 Greatest Climbs to be slightly more challenging. Dubious editing, maybe.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2017)

grellboy said:


> Anyone else notice that the younger Lamb - who described himself as "reasonably fit" or some such - climbed Buttertubs with relative ease? I've never climbed it but I would have thought he might have found a hill considered to be 1 of Britain's 100 Greatest Climbs to be slightly more challenging. Dubious editing, maybe.


I don't know the climb but there seemed to be an eagerness to call the cattle grid as the end of the climb. I suspect there's more to climb. Yorkshire looked spiffing though.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2017)

grellboy said:


> Anyone else notice that the younger Lamb - who described himself as "reasonably fit" or some such - climbed Buttertubs with relative ease? I've never climbed it but I would have thought he might have found a hill considered to be 1 of Britain's 100 Greatest Climbs to be slightly more challenging. Dubious editing, maybe.


I climbed Buttertubs when I was "reasonably fit" with relative ease. Well, I remember that I did it but I don't remember much about the climb so it can't have been that bad. (I used low gears and took my time.)

What nearly killed me that day was climbing the fence and going over to look down into one of the 'tubs' (giant sinkholes in the limestone). My cycling shoes slipped on the damp rock round the rim and almost pitched me into the abyss!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Oct 2017)

Why on earth do they only grey out the Giant logo on the head tube on George's bike in close-up?


----------



## T4tomo (2 Oct 2017)

For those moaning there wasn't enough about bikes, it was never really billed as a cycling show, its an easy watching travelogue show. I fancy setting up a ferret racing track in my lounge though!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Oct 2017)

T4tomo said:


> For those moaning there wasn't enough about bikes, it was never really billed as a cycling show, its an easy watching travelogue show.


This.


----------



## furball (2 Oct 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> This.


+ 1


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2017)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 376301
> Won't be watching that again



it was a bit slow but shop made pork pies yum yum

Then how much did that sheep dog Annie go for !!!


----------



## petek (2 Oct 2017)

Those are GOOD pork pies too.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> it was a bit slow but shop made pork pies yum yum
> 
> *Then how much did that sheep dog Annie go for !!!*


Damn right - I've had the black paint out on our Lhasa Apsos and they would definitely pass as a collie at distance. Next step is to get the bludgers to actually listen to me and stop chasing those effing sheep!

ETA
...and of course one man's slow, is another's "gentle". Not enough "gentle" TV IMHO.


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> it was a bit slow but shop made pork pies yum yum
> 
> Then how much did that sheep dog Annie go for !!!


Think it was £4000 iirc


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Oct 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Why on earth do they only grey out the Giant logo on the head tube on George's bike in close-up?


I reckon to do with advertising


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2017)

Iainj837 said:


> Think it was £4000 iirc



ouch


----------



## petek (2 Oct 2017)

Ah but how much does successful racing ferret sell for?


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Ah but how much does successful racing ferret sell for?


No idea


----------



## pjd57 (2 Oct 2017)

Saw him going uphill on his electric bike and turned over.


----------



## Slick (2 Oct 2017)

Don't know why, he's still out enjoying it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Oct 2017)

Iainj837 said:


> I reckon to do with advertising


Well yes, but given the Giant logo is clearly advertised throughout the programme the occasional masking is nuts.


----------



## Threevok (3 Oct 2017)

I find "Cycling with Phillipa" better. 

At least you get some lovely views

and the scenery aint' bad either


----------



## Oldfentiger (3 Oct 2017)

Watched it last night and enjoyed it.
Two blokes out cycling around great countryside in good humour.


----------



## GilesM (3 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Those are GOOD pork pies too.



Followed up by a visit to one of my favourite pubs, which sells very good beer. I now need to go there when they have ferret racing.


----------



## mjr (6 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> No info at all about their bikes beyond that Larry's is electric.
> That was a tad disappointing.
> Enjoyed the scenery though, lovely part of the world and very easy-viewing after a busy week.


We might get a bit more about the bikes drip-fed throughout the series, especially if George keeps doing stuff like Buttertubs, but I think a load of early waffle about lateral stiffness and vertical compliance would lose more viewers than the lack of info.

I enjoyed it. Ideas for future tours.



GrumpyGregry said:


> Well yes, but given the Giant logo is clearly advertised throughout the programme the occasional masking is nuts.


It may be Ofcom restrictions on the sizes and numbers of logos before it has to be declared as a product-placement show - does the show have the "PP" logo in the corners? I didn't think it did, although it had some "with thanks to" credits (and presumably that's why Larry especially is using more cycle-specific clothes and luggage than I suspect he might ordinarily).


----------



## Nonethewiser (6 Oct 2017)

I saw the repeat the other night and I must say I enjoyed the show, finding it undemanding viewing and it did showcase one of the nicest corners of the county. I'll watch the next one and see how it goes.


----------



## Slick (6 Oct 2017)

Showed a couple of sections I've cycled a few times now. Dumbarton to Tarbet is just short of 50 very flat miles round Loch Lomond and Loch Katrine is a cracking day out but the boys missed out the biggest part of the challenge which is the Dukes Pass, which is tough at the end of the ride.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Oct 2017)

Just caught the second half of tonight’s programme around the Trossachs, very watchable. They were certainly lucky with the weather.


----------



## mjr (6 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> It may be Ofcom restrictions on the sizes and numbers of logos before it has to be declared as a product-placement show - does the show have the "PP" logo in the corners? I didn't think it did, […]


I'm wrong, it did. Might be the limit on how often they can show a placed limit.


----------



## lazybloke (6 Oct 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just caught the second half of tonight’s programme around the Trossachs, very watchable. They were certainly lucky with the weather.


yes, they must have edited out several wet days in hotels

Edit: Actually I enjoyed it too. Lovely scenery in both episodes so far, and a bit more bike in episode 2.


----------



## petek (7 Oct 2017)

It was another good episode last night I thought. One thing for sure about that part of the world...Midges don't show up on telly.


----------



## Nonethewiser (7 Oct 2017)

I enjoyed this second episode as well. It's a long time since I visited that part of the world and had almost forgotten just how nice it is.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> ouch


Problem with trials!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2017)

Slick said:


> Showed a couple of sections I've cycled a few times now. Dumbarton to Tarbet is just short of 50 very flat miles round Loch Lomond and Loch Katrine is a cracking day out but the boys missed out the biggest part of the challenge which is the Dukes Pass, which is tough at the end of the ride.



I was waiting for @Pat "5mph" to appear


----------



## Hardrock93 (8 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> It was another good episode last night I thought. One thing for sure about that part of the world...Midges don't show up on telly.


Judging by the bluebells they passed, I'd guess it was filmed around May. I think they dodged the midge bullet.


----------



## Slick (8 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I was waiting for @Pat "5mph" to appear



They couldn't keep up with her.



Hardrock93 said:


> Judging by the bluebells they passed, I'd guess it was filmed around May. I think they dodged the midge bullet.



Spoken like a true East coaster.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2017)

Shame the map at the start of the Loch Lomond episode put the National Park at the SW End of the Great Glen, rather than just north of Glasgow.

Simply not enough cycling content nor well shot scenery to sustain my interest. A bit like Antiques Roadtrip being marketed as "Antique Roadtrip by Classic Car", The means of transport, whilst interesting in both cases, is entirely incidental. I'd liked to have seen them ride different bikes for each show and do a little segment at the end reviewing the bike and its pros and cons in that context.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Oct 2017)

Why would you review bikes in a show that's about bits of British scenery and the relationship between father & son?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Why would you review bikes in a show that's about bits of British scenery and the relationship between father & son?


"Britain _*by Bike*_" 

HTH


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Oct 2017)

This'll make you really cross too, then!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00t69gd/episodes/guide

Don't think she dwells overmuch on the bike bit either. We'll just have to make do with the fact that they are using bikes to tour interesting places and meet interesting people, promoting bikes as a way to do just that. 

Have no fear though, as I'm writing in to the BBC with my idea for a new series. I shall call it "Top Bicycle Gear". That'll have everyone debating triples vs compacts vs 1x and reach a prime time audience, I'm sure.

It really is just us, you know, who are interested in the nuances


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2017)

Watched number 1, still got 2 to watch


----------



## JtB (14 Oct 2017)

I'd never heard of either of the Lambs before, but I'm really enjoying this lighthearted series. The banter is funny, the scenery is great and there's interesting little snippets of information along the way.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Oct 2017)

...and what's good is that I get the distinct impression they were really enjoying it, too.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Oct 2017)

They were round my manor in last night's episode. Stop & Call hill which Lamb junior climbed with Tour of Pembrokeshire organiser Peter Walker is just a couple of miles down the road. I knew Peter when he ran Pembrokeshire Bikes before it relocated from Fishguard to Narberth. One of the choir members featured near the end lives two doors from me.

I'm going to have to try that Bug cafe at Saint Davids, the bug burger and chips looked very inviting.


----------



## robing (15 Oct 2017)

Well I'm quite enjoying this series. It's easy viewing and shows some great British countryside and eccentrics. I don't really care that it's not about the bikes themselves. It's similar to cycle touring books I enjoy - all about the places and people.


----------



## huwsparky (15 Oct 2017)

I quite enjoyed it too. Being in an area I'm reasonably familiar with added to the interest I suppose. Lovely scenery, we're very lucky of where we live.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Oct 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> "Britain _*by Bike*_"
> 
> HTH


I guess they can call it what they like. But I bet the large majority of viewers couldn't care less about what they bikes are, how they perform etc. 

The bike bit is just a convenient theme to hang a nice undemanding show on


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I guess they can call it what they like. But I bet the large majority of viewers couldn't care less about what they bikes are, how they perform etc.
> 
> The bike bit is just a convenient theme to hang a nice undemanding show on


I'd happily watch, and am happily watching, "Britain's National Parks with Larry and George". The _by Bike_ angle is simply a bit of marketing hype and probably an attempt to cash in on the boom.

Their relationship is very touching but the tourism content has all been done before and in many cases better, though you'll not see a better promo for frisbee golf.


----------



## robing (15 Oct 2017)

Agreed, the bikes are largely incidental, but I'd rather watch it than the dire Cycle Show on itv 4 any day.


----------



## petek (15 Oct 2017)

That TeePee they stayed in this week looked a bit grim and the detached shed 'kitchen' was positively disgusting.
Hopefully they spent the night in a decent hotel and only filmed that bit for 'local colour'.


----------



## Nonethewiser (15 Oct 2017)

I'm still enjoying it and so is the wife who at best only has a superficial interest in cycles and cycling. The bikes are incidental, they could be hiking and I still think it would make for a decent enough, easy viewing programme as the Lambs are a good father and son team who appear to enjoy a close relationship.


----------



## further (15 Oct 2017)

robing said:


> I'd rather watch it than the dire Cycle Show on itv 4 any day


When is this on


----------



## robing (15 Oct 2017)

further said:


> When is this on


Don't know, not currently.


----------



## Ian193 (15 Oct 2017)

further said:


> When is this on



Friday nights at 8pm channel 5 I think


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'd happily watch, and am happily watching, "Britain's National Parks with Larry and George". The _by Bike_ angle is simply a bit of marketing hype and probably an attempt to cash in on the boom.


If it makes a few people think of visiting national parks by bike instead of car, then it'll be great for all who cycle there and good for many who live there.

The visitors might get a bit of a shock in Pembrokeshire, though. It's flaming relentlessly hilly. Maybe not the steepest or longest but a lumpy mix of both.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> I
> 
> The visitors might get a bit of a shock in Pembrokeshire, though. It's flaming relentlessly hilly. Maybe not the steepest or longest but a lumpy mix of both.


Yup, you're either going up or down.


----------



## robing (17 Oct 2017)

Ian193 said:


> Friday nights at 8pm channel 5 I think


I thought he was asking about the Cycle Show on ITV4, which isn't currently being shown.


----------



## Too Tyred (17 Oct 2017)

Thoroughly enjoying this series. I've got an urge to go and ride a couple of these places especially Scotland! Amazing scenery. Agreed, anything that makes people want to have a tootle around the country on their bikes is a plus in my book. 5 miles here or 5 miles there, they'll soon get the bug! 

I like how they play off each other too, especially the druid scene where George was right into it and you could tell Larry was trying not to laugh. George is a likeable character and Larry is very funny in his 'older man' way.


----------



## further (17 Oct 2017)

robing said:


> I thought he was asking about the Cycle Show on ITV4, which isn't currently being shown.


I was


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Oct 2017)

Two Tired said:


> Thoroughly enjoying this series. I've got an urge to go and ride a couple of these places especially Scotland! Amazing scenery. Agreed, anything that makes people want to have a tootle around the country on their bikes is a plus in my book. 5 miles here or 5 miles there, they'll soon get the bug!
> 
> I like how they play off each other too, especially the druid scene where George was right into it and you could tell Larry was trying not to laugh. George is a likeable character and Larry is very funny in his 'older man' way.


Sort of excitable puppy and old dog, as it were.


----------



## JtB (17 Oct 2017)

Two Tired said:


> I like how they play off each other too, especially the druid scene where George was right into it and you could tell Larry was trying not to laugh. George is a likeable character and Larry is very funny in his 'older man' way.


 Another bit I particularly liked is where Larry was shaking everyone’s hand as they were disembarking the ferry and George quipped in something like “He’s assumed royal patronage now and is shaking everyone’s hand whether they want to or not”.


----------



## iandg (10 Jun 2018)

I've just entered into a discussion with someone from Channel 5 about me being interviewed for a local interest story in the next series. I think that they may be doing the Hebridean Way and are interested in my 16hr ride


----------

